# Rhön-Cross oder ähnliches



## TorstenHaxel (31. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich erwäge Anfang Oktober ins Rhön-Tal zu fahren.
Dauer: 2-4 Tage
Ziel wäre es, eine Tour a la Rhön-Cross zu fahren.

Nur finde ich hiervon keine Daten.
Hat jemand eventuell etwas anzubieten?
Oder vergleichbares?
Asphalt und Waldautoahnen sollten nicht den überwiegenden Teil ausmachen.
Höhenmeter sollten ordentlich vorhanden sein und natürlich schöne Trails im Allmountainbereich.
Die ein oder andere Downhillsequenz wird nicht verschmäht.

Also raus mit den Vorschlägen.

Im Gegenzug sind die Wupperberge meine Heimat...


Gruß Torsten


----------



## pinguin (31. August 2016)

Wo ist denn das "Rhön-Tal"? Meinst du bayrische/hessische Rhön oder ganz was Anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TorstenHaxel (31. August 2016)

Hallo Pingu, 

Sorry, ich meine natürlich das Gebiet um den Kreuzberg in Bayern/Franken/Hessen....


----------



## pinguin (1. September 2016)

OK, dann wende dich mal an die Stadt Bischofsheim, Tourismus. Die haben Routenvorschläge/Karten. Weiterhin ist die Rhön permanent beschildert (quasi selbsterklärend, wenn man sich mal damit beschäftigt hat) und bietet hunderte von km an MTB-Strecken.

Downhill? Fehlanzeige. Am Feuerberg gab es mal den Versuch, den Sessellift im Sommer für Biker zu nutzen, k.A., was draus geworden ist.

Flowtrail ab Neustädter Haus: Nett. Tante Google hilft dir mit Details.

Ansonsten: SWH (Schweinfurter Haus Weg) teilweise recht schön, teilweise aber auch nur Schotter.

Generell wirst du dir schwer tun, nur Touren zu finden/fahren, die "extreme" Trailanteile haben. Dafür ist die Rhön nicht gemacht.

Im Schweinfurter Stadtwald/Oberland kann ich dir 40 km mit 1.200 hm zusammenzimmern, die bis auf kurze Transfers quasi nur aus Pfaden bestehen. Sowas kriegste in der Rhön oder auch im Steigerwald nur schwerlich hin. Die Würzburger Umgebung kann da aber auch mithalten, was Traildichte angeht, meine ich.

Aber, die Rhön vom Rad aus, das ist def. was Besonderes. Natur und Ausblicke...


----------

